# Computer Chauffeur Is Creeping Closer



## Kobayashi Maru (Jun 13, 2018)

Oct. 19, 2018
If you're among the multitudes skeptical that computers might one day be trustworthy replacements for drivers, consider this: ⬛ The National Highway Traffic Safety Administration says that 94 percentof serious crashes are the result of human error ✔

◼So yes, computers may prove to be safer at the controls. It's not a high bar.✔

The secret sauce of those computers' becoming our chauffeurs is the ubiquitous force of artificial intelligence, which is already active in virtual personal assistants and a bank's customer-service chat bot. ◼But it's the automobile where A.I. could have a critical role for the greatest number of people.✔

https://www.nytimes.com/2018/10/19/automobiles/the-computer-chauffeur-is-creeping-closer.html


----------



## CarpeNoctem (Sep 12, 2018)

Yes, the march to autonomous cars continues. AI coupled with intercar communications will probably be the ultimate sweet spot. But I don't think there will be a complete loss of drivers (unless it is outlawed). There will also be those people that are technophobes and will refuse to take johnny cabs or allow their car to have complete control.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Kobayashi Maru said:


> Oct. 19, 2018
> If you're among the multitudes skeptical that computers might one day be trustworthy replacements for drivers, consider this: ⬛ The National Highway Traffic Safety Administration says that 94 percentof serious crashes are the result of human error ✔
> 
> l


Because 100% of drivers are human,. What a lame stat.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Kobayashi Maru said:


> Oct. 19, 2018
> If you're among the multitudes skeptical that computers might one day be trustworthy replacements for drivers, consider this: ⬛ The National Highway Traffic Safety Administration says that 94 percentof serious crashes are the result of human error ✔
> 
> ◼So yes, computers may prove to be safer at the controls. It's not a high bar.✔
> ...


Youve got the" CREEPER" part right !

VERY CREEPY.

THERE IS A REASON PEOPLE WONT FLY IN PILOTLESS AIRPLANES.

Technology has been capable for 30 years.


----------



## Kobayashi Maru (Jun 13, 2018)

Lee239 said:


> Because 100% of drivers are human,. What a lame stat.


Human "ERROR"
As
Opposed
to
Mechanical "Failure"
As
Opposed to:

Whether Conditions
Road Conditions 
Road Design
Reckless driving
Excessive speed












tohunt4me said:


> Youve got the" CREEPER" part right !
> 
> VERY CREEPY.
> 
> ...


NY Times article title inclusive of word: "Creeping"
Creeping Defined as: move slowly and carefully, especially in order to avoid being heard or noticed.✔


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Now we got shills here posting how great self driving cars are and how great Uber pay cuts are.


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

Where the chip should be made and certified?


----------



## CarpeNoctem (Sep 12, 2018)

What I find remarkable is this drumbeat to driverless cars but still have engineers in trains.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

CarpeNoctem said:


> What I find remarkable is this drumbeat to driverless cars but still have engineers in trains.


Yuuuup !

Its NOT about " Safety"

Its About REMOVING PERSONAL FREEDOM.

SEE U.N. AGENDA 21

" ELIMINATION OF PERSONAL VEHICLE OWNERSHIP"

To be followed by " ELIMINATION OF PROPERTY OWNERSHIP".


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> Youve got the" CREEPER" part right !
> 
> VERY CREEPY.
> 
> ...


Creepy for sure.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Since humans drive cars it only makes sense that they are going to be the root cause of most accidents. 

Thanks for that, Caption Obvious. 

But, can you imagine how many accidents would be happening if the SDC's actually drove the cars that they are supposed to be driving ? Me neither, it's beyond imagination.


----------



## Kobayashi Maru (Jun 13, 2018)

CarpeNoctem said:


> What I find remarkable is this drumbeat to driverless cars but still have engineers in trains.


They're Unionized

The Brotherhood of Locomotive Engineers and Trainmen is a labor union founded in Marshall, Michigan, in 1863 as the Brotherhood of the Footboard. It was the first permanent trade organization for railroad workers in the US. A year later it was renamed the Brotherhood of Locomotive Engineers










Dennis Pierce serves as the National President of the BLET and the President of the Teamsters Rail Conference.


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> Yuuuup !
> 
> Its NOT about " Safety"
> 
> ...





> " ELIMINATION OF *the need of* PERSONAL VEHICLE OWNERSHIP"
> 
> To be followed by " ELIMINATION *the (tax & reporting, data collecting) burden* OF PROPERTY OWNERSHIP".


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

MAN OVER MACHINE.

FREE WILL !


----------

